# Flattening jig



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

I made this flattening jig for wood plugs and patches, I use a bottom-cleaning bit and get as close as possible to the original work and then sand the rest.
you can see the 3 patch jobs one in the corner and one on the back and one in the middle which is impossible to see.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

An interesting design. I simply saw off dowels and plugs using a tiny flexible saw blade designed for trimming molding.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Hi Mike, Large patches like he one in the second picture require a large bottom cleaning bit not to mention I like to make things complicated i.e. if I can avoid disaster.


----------

